# What's Your Daily Outfit?



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

*Whats Your Daily Out Fit?*
Im very interested in clothes combinations and How different styles can work , I like those child like outfits and such but I wanna see your outfits. Do you change it per season or day or *ANYTHING!* lol anyways post ahead!

*My Outfit:*
Yellow Hat/Cap
Canary Shirt
Chino Pants
Yellow rain boots 
Post-op patch and light brown hair.
And Yellow Pinwheel or Yellow Umbrella.

I wanna change the post op patch to that little plant on your mouth or nerdy glasses.

*My Alt:*
She has a Pink lace dress and pink hair bow wig with ballet socks and ballet shoes . She only were,s that for her hous theme but I prefer her to wear a cake dress with a blonde hair bow wig. And the same shoes.​
*You can do it in this order too or a photo of your mayor or alt.*​


----------



## Mariah (Jan 27, 2015)

I change it every few days/weeks/whenever. My mayor is currently wearing a leather jacket qr code, steel-toed boots, and dry-denim pants.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 27, 2015)

Right now my mayor is wearing the straw hat, a yellow striped shirt, dry denim pants and red boat shoes.


----------



## aroluna (Jan 27, 2015)

right now my mayor is wearing a newspaper helmet, tortoise specs, blue flannel shirt, and patched-knee pants. I just change his outfit when I get tired of the current one or when the weather is such that I feel uncomfortable looking at him like if he was barefoot in the snow (it's spring in my town right now).


----------



## Mkay (Jan 27, 2015)

Right now my mayor is wearing a QR dress, a headband, white stockings, and santa boots!






My alt is wearing the peacoat, black denim pants, dress socks, and santa boots.


----------



## maarowak (Jan 27, 2015)

? QR coat (http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-8.html)
? four leaf clover
? bandages
? gray leggings
? winter boots (now going to change for the black loafers or black rain boots since the snow is gone from Sogno)

poor Giuseppe (the other human resident) is not very well dressed, so I'll spare him the embarrassment


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 27, 2015)

I change my outfit daily. There aren't many pants I like, so I almost always wear my worn out jeans from Gracie's during the winter. I change my top, hair accessory, and shoes.

Today I'm wearing worn out jeans, no. 4 shirt, white socks, red boat shoes, and a red ribbon in my hair.


----------



## al-tirah (Jan 27, 2015)

I used to change outfit everyday but haven't changed ever since I got Shrunk's jacket. I like it so much! ^^

View attachment 82358

This has been my outfit since I got the jacket.
[small silk hat, funny glasses, Dr. Shrunk's jacket, navy formal skirt, white-lace socks, stripe shoes]​


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

All are cute . INSPIRATIONAL :3


----------



## Milleram (Jan 27, 2015)

I change my outfit once a week. Right now I am wearing some pastel goth sweater QR code I found on tumblr. I usually like to wear some of the dresses from the Able Sisters or Gracie.


----------



## candiedapples (Jan 27, 2015)

Right now I can't wear qr code clothes because of my path. Usually I change outfits every week or so too. My current outfit is the tan dogstooth dress, black stockings, brown loafers, and tortoise shell specs. Maybe not super appropriate for the snow, but at least the dress has long sleeves. The previous outfit was the pink parka, dry denim skirt, rainbow tights, pink sneakers, and star hairpin.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 27, 2015)

I change quite a bit, usually my mayor in Kibble wears a QR code I designed myself or a scanned code. She normally wears a little crown as well. Today she's wearing a black and white Lolita dress I made, black rain boots, tights and a ribbon straw hat. Unfortunately I don't have pictures uploaded of her today.

My mayor in my second town always wears a dress, one of my designs, the big crown and jester shoes:




My cycle town mayor also always wears a dress I designed, a little crown, white tights and blue pump shoes:


----------



## lazuli (Jan 27, 2015)

ill try to change my clothes often but im wearin this right now. able sisters FINALLY had clothes that i would wear plus labelle had sme nice things. red boxing shorts, red warm-up suit, bandage, and white-team cap. plus default brown stripe socks and blue shoes.


----------



## kaiivee (Jan 27, 2015)

here's my current outfit!! shirt is a tan collared sweater QR from tumblr, with the denim pants, snow boots and wired glasses (?). usually i change once every week or two with other QRs and alternate shoes with the brown loafers.


----------



## daiyuflower (Jan 27, 2015)

I change whenever the mood strikes XD  Usually about once or twice a week. 
Currently wearing the floppy hat and blue party dress from Gracie's.  ^_^


----------



## Candy_Rose (Jan 27, 2015)

I change outfits daily on my Mayor at least and on my alts, just whenever I can.  

Mayor Rose is wearing a polka dot dress, ribboned straw hat, black tights and white patent shoes.  

Janine is wearing an after school jacket, black denim pants, steel toed boots and triangle shades 

Jesse is wearing one of my dresses I designed along with the bun wig, black leggings and black pumps. (he's my quirky crossdresser)  

Finally, Charlie is currently wearing the full varia suit.


----------



## Fairytale (Jan 27, 2015)

I still have 0 items atm, but I always look like this (in summer)

Overal dress
Thick Glasses
Pink sneakers
Lucky clover
Ponytail hair (from shampoodle)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 27, 2015)

This is my winter outfit. It includes:

Blue Pom-Pom Hat
Thick Glasses
Snowy Sweater
Acid-Washed Pants
And bare feet. 

I have 3 other outfits as well.



Icy Shirt
Green Plaid Shorts
Orange Sandals



Rainbow Feather
Thick Glasses
Cafe Uniform
Pleather Pants
Orange Sandals (Again)

I don't know if i'll make more, but I will maybe.


----------



## samsquared (Jan 27, 2015)

What is this daily outfit noise? A fashionista like me changes her outfit every day!
I always try to match them with specific themes too, in case Gracie comes.
Today I tried to piece together an outfit based on the moccasins.


----------



## Foxxie (Jan 27, 2015)

My character nearly always wears blue... and changes pretty much every day (she even has the full blue PJ set, which I change her into most nights  )

I don't use QR codes for clothing, so my entire wardrobe is in game items 

Embroidered dress, black stockings, blue pumps and a blue bow


Academy uniform, crocheted tights, school shoes and blue bow


Peacoat, formal black trousers, blue pumps and blue bow


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 27, 2015)

I change outfits about once a week.
Right now my mayor (boy) is wearing a black letter jacket, arctic camo pants and snow boots.
My girl character is going for the tough girl look. Black denim jacket, black denim skirt, black stockings, steel toe boots, and a do rag.


----------



## Ettienne (Jan 27, 2015)

Spring



Summer


Autumn


Winter


With special event outfits in between. c:


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 27, 2015)

My mayor character wears a blue pompom hat, ripped jeans (idk the name) some sweater from GracieGrace sales and snow boots. I'm going to change it to white formal pants, black loafers and thick frames with a custom waistcoast in spring.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 27, 2015)

I follow the lucky item of the day so my clothes can change.
Mayor usually wears worn jeans, thick glasses, shearling boots, red check shirt and a red knitted hat.
If I get lucky and it's glasses, hat or shoes than I wear a QR dress that has a sweater.

Player 3 wears worn jeans, blue glasses, blue sneakers and different shirts.
She has 9 QR dresses and 1 QR swim wear.  Wear those when it's okay for lucky item.  The shoes come off when she hits the island.
I'm working on badges and need a lot of luck right now.

Mayor in guest town is wearing rainbow plaid shorts, pink tank from Gracie, White leather shoes or no shoes,
and a hairbow.  If it's pants day than she wears the worn out jeans.  It's May right now.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Jan 27, 2015)

Academy uniform with the ponytail hairstyle, white socks, and white patent shoes with a black bow.  Love this look.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jan 27, 2015)

I change mine anytime I find a new QR that I like but this is what I'm wearing currently: 
 (Olympus mayor)
 (Ophylix mayor)


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 27, 2015)

Today I'm wearing the sweater dress, leg warmers, shearling boots and a qr hat that looks like a floral headband


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 27, 2015)

I swap back and forth on my characters. For Kaylee, I have her dressed in her mayoral outfit (which looks like a schoolgirl) or as a winter girl (like some of you may have seen in many pics of her).


----------



## Goop (Jan 27, 2015)

I usually just wear an overall dress with white stockings and snow boots. c:​


----------



## thecheese103 (Jan 28, 2015)

My favorite outfit consists of:

Ribboned Straw Hat
Oval Shades
Gelato Shirt
Grass Skirt
Star Tights
Zap Boots


As pictured to the side! Sometimes I swap in the Striking Outfit, but this is such an awesome look I've just fallen in love with it! (Even as a dude)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 28, 2015)

View attachment 82541
I've been wearing this pretty much as long as I can remember. I'm too lazy to change my outfit.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 28, 2015)

My mayor usually wears explorer shorts, black pumps, some form of white socks with alternating accessories and shirts. Throughout winter she's been wearing a qr jumper, funny glasses and star boppers.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 28, 2015)

mmm i remember outfits i wore before included
- yellow polka dot dress + mary janes + white stockings + petal/yellow dot parasol
- ^ same as above but blue dot parasol and blue polka dot dress
- overall dress + yellow rain boots + schoolhat + leaf/petal parasol
- winter sweater + acid washed jeans + snow boots + thick glasses + blue pom pom hat

i like the white-team cap bc it has red like my outfit but i think the white school cap would look nicer EVEN THO theyre the same w/o the red.


----------



## Winkyccat (Jan 28, 2015)

I change outfits every few days on the game usually. I use my storage room for clothes and I have all sorts of outfit combos. I don't bother with qr code clothes


----------



## rosabelle (Jan 28, 2015)

She just wears a qr design I made. It also matches the qr shirts I made that my villagers wear :3


----------



## katronsensei (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't ever change my outfit now.. I generally wear the heart tshirt i made and gracies black demin pants/her black/white checkered shoes... I do change between the princess crown and the gasmask/police hat combo :3


----------



## roseflower (Jan 28, 2015)

I often change the outfits. There are just too much cute clothes! And I have found some QR code dresses. But now in winter I love to wear the cloche hat, the festive dress and the shearling boots.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 28, 2015)

Today I'm wearing a sweater dress, white stockings, ballet slippers, and my crown.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 28, 2015)

computertrash said:


> mmm i remember outfits i wore before included
> - yellow polka dot dress + mary janes + white stockings + petal/yellow dot parasol
> - ^ same as above but blue dot parasol and blue polka dot dress
> - overall dress + yellow rain boots + schoolhat + leaf/petal parasol
> ...


Are you really trying to make your male Mayor dress like a girl? And the last outfit you listed has the same clothes (Except for shoes, those are different) that I have on now. And the same eyes that I had too. It was strange to know that someone had the same idea on what I was gonna wear for winter.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 28, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Are you really trying to make your male Mayor dress like a girl? And the last outfit you listed has the same clothes (Except for shoes, those are different) that I have on now. And the same eyes that I had too. It was strange to know that someone had the same idea on what I was gonna wear for winter.



w..... no
those are clothes i wore in previous towns
also so what if my current mayor dresses like that??? the outfits are really cute n everythin

mmm im sure im that person youre thinkin of
when i was flint of wynwood lmao


----------



## vbunny (Jan 28, 2015)

Honestly? I've been spoiled by the QR machine so I've been dabbling with combos that work with whatever I'm wearing. like: combining green warmup pants, a hero's mask and a qr code and I can look like Robin!


----------



## Psicat (Jan 28, 2015)

Daily Outfit is a QR Code I liked.


But, my mayor also has a Winter Outfit.

Summer/Island Outfit.

And, Party Outfit.


----------



## RainyCat (Jan 28, 2015)

Not the clearest photo, but I made a Starfire dress. Anyways, I love this picture!


----------



## tokkio (Jan 29, 2015)

I change my outfit every time I make a cute combination eheh then I wear that set of clothes until I find another cute combination lol but as of now, my mayor's wearing:

plaid cami dress (?? dunno if that the exact name)
black stockings
black pumps 
black veil

so in short.. she looks like she's gonna attend a funeral..... looks super cute though so whatever hahah


----------



## princessmorgan (Jan 29, 2015)

My main character is meant to be an opposite mirror of my mayor from glitter. I will probably never change her outfit. Mayor Mystery wears a halo, cake dress, and holds a dandelion. Nothing else


----------



## LeAckerman (Jan 29, 2015)

I change my outfit every so often, but currently I have a crown on with a checkered tartan dress(I believe it's called this, it's from gracie) with fishnet stockings and mary janes. Also I have a jesters mask on. c: (People on the island called me creepy so many times lol..)


----------



## Imbri (Mar 13, 2015)

I change the outfit for my mayor every morning. It's become easier with a mannequin, since I can play around with outfits during the day, as I acquire tops, dresses, etc. 

My secondary characters won't change often (or at all), once I find something I like for them. In part, I don't want to fill up their storage with that, when it could hold furniture for their houses, instead. Two of them will be shopkeepers and the third a headmaster, so they'll likely have uniforms, of some sort.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 13, 2015)

Right now my main character, Earth, is in her summer outfit, which is a dragon shirt, beak, light-blue cap, some trackpants (can't remember the official name) and steel-toed boots. I also have a winter outfit that incorporates the shearling coat, werewolf hood, kung-fu pants and Santa boots. I honestly wish I had it for IRL, it looks warm. You can see it behind her.



Maxwell wears a fishing vest, blue feather, the same pants Earth has in her summer outfit, thick glasses, and lace-up boots.



Krystal's outfit is similar to Earth's- she wears the leaf, raglan shirt, some different brown pants, blue wrestling shoes and purple cap.



Raul wears the samurai shirt, the bandages, some kind of black cap (I'm terrible at clothing names. Can you tell?) and more steel-toed boots.


----------



## KKMikkalson (Mar 13, 2015)

I wear this dress almost every single day, simple, but cute 
I love finding the perfect QR code


----------



## NinjaFerret56 (Mar 13, 2015)

Luigi hat
Superhero mask
Custom made Mr. L long sleeve shirt
And some pants and shoes to go with Mr. L (forgot their names)


----------



## Boosh (Mar 13, 2015)

My mayor is wearing a light purple and dark purple beanie, a light pink and dark pink striped shirt and a pink skirt. She's carrying a maple leaf umbrella too.


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 13, 2015)

I've been wearing this the last few days. I think it looks very Country-Club-ish 






Headband
Oval Shades
Preppy shirt
Pep Squad skirt
White stockings
White Patent shoes


----------



## Imbri (Mar 13, 2015)

tolisamarie said:


> I've been wearing this the last few days. I think it looks very Country-Club-ish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is cute. Also, curious as to what furniture you have in the room?


----------



## Kendai (Mar 13, 2015)

Everyday is a new outfit! I check the lovely phone, to see what the daily lucky item is, and then I match my outfit accordingly. Today was the milkmaid dress, so I paired it up with some mary janes, white stockings, and the black floppy hat, to give it a more modern vibe.

I'm a total fashionista. My other most-played game is Style Savvy: Trendsetters. *whistles innocently*


----------



## SeccomMasada (Mar 13, 2015)

I wear chinos argyle socks tortoiseshell specs purple hightops and a custom made jumper


----------



## MayorDarryn (Mar 13, 2015)

"Aren't I adorable?"
White Police Cap, Bandage, QR Top, Chino pants, Dress socks and Black Loafers.
 I'm almost always seen holding Peach's parasol.​


----------



## Mignon (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't take a screenshot rn, but my mayor is wearing a really cute bathing suit design with explorer shorts and just running around barefoot and enjoying the weather. My alt still has a space themed argyle sweater on with dark pants and boots, but I'm sure he'll get into spring clothes soon enough. u wu


----------



## LilyLynne (Mar 13, 2015)

I super enjoyed reading this post. I love the qr codes in this game. I change my girls clothes every day or two. I almost always put dresses on her. At the moment she is wearing a green and white qr code dress, a four leaf clover, white stockings and green polka pumps. I can't post pictures because I have no clue how. 
I love seeing pictures of the qr codes people made, congratulations to you. I am not that creative so I just download clothes other people made.


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 13, 2015)

Bee wears bramblecrossing's yellow adorbs QR, a pink carnation (?) and yellow buckled shoes


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 13, 2015)

im dressed to the nines in a tux, black formal pants, tophat, monocle, monochrome shoes, and purple star socks.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 13, 2015)

I wear different things for different seasons. In winter, i wear full santa gear. in fall, i wear a sweater, jeans, and the purpl knit beanie. In Spring i go with the hero's clothes, and in the summer i just wear a wetsuit


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 13, 2015)

for the winter my mayor wears a dandy hat, snowy sweater, some form of black pants (i think it's formal black pants), and snowy boots! for the summer, it's either a beaded tank and a white lace skirt or a light blue dress i found on tumblr~


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 13, 2015)

Imbri said:


> That is cute. Also, curious as to what furniture you have in the room?



It's the minimalist set customized to moss green with cabana flooring and classic wallpaper.


----------



## Timegear (Mar 13, 2015)

This is my mayor's current outfit! I don't really change it much haha


----------



## mrbenn (Mar 13, 2015)

Pilot's hat.
Captain's jacket.
Navy pants.
black rain boots.

<3 what a star! *flourish*


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

mrbenn said:


> Pilot's hat.
> Captain's jacket.
> Navy pants.
> black rain boots.
> ...



This sounds like my kind of outfit tbh. Love it.

Once I figure out how the heck to get my screenies off my 3DS I'll post mine but unfff I love the captain's jacket and pilot hat so much. Thumbs up from me~


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

My current outfit is:

Bun hairstyle with black hair
White lily in hair
Black and white checkered dress
Fishnet leggings
White patent shoes


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 15, 2015)

Hmm screenshots in my sig xD tho it's kinda tiny..

Hair bow wig
Blue lacy QR code dress
Green polka shoes

Holding bubble wand xD


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 15, 2015)

Doctor's Mask
Custom QR code shirt (Saint's sweater)
Black denim pants
Steel-toed boots

My mayor's outfit changes 1-2 times per week, I think.


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 15, 2015)

Festival accessory, thick glasses, pink party dress, fishnet tights and white patent shoes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Timegear said:


> This is my mayor's current outfit! I don't really change it much haha



Hey, that path is in my town!


----------



## Manah (Mar 15, 2015)

*digs up very old picture*






Not changing this outfit ever. (Or at least not until the day my fangirl heart dies)


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 15, 2015)

- Brown bear cap
- Brown lace dress to match the bear cap
- Brown contacts
- Brown laced socks
- Brown shoes

Basically everything brown..


----------

